# Common Theme Photo Gallery - August 2011



## yustr

The theme for this month is: Texture - natural and otherwise

Let's see e'm.


----------



## Done_Fishin

since I was confused I thought I would use Googles help .. 

define texture - Google Search



> The feel, appearance, or consistency of a surface or a substance
> - skin texture and tone
> - the cheese is firm in texture
> - the different colors and textures of bark
> 
> The character or appearance of a textile fabric as determined by the arrangement and thickness of its threads
> - a dark shirt of rough texture
> 
> The tactile quality of the surface of a work of art
> 
> The quality created by the combination of the different elements in a work of music or literature
> - a closely knit symphonic texture
> 
> verb /ˈteksCHər/
> textured, past participle; textured, past tense; textures, 3rd person singular present; texturing, present participle
> 
> Give (a surface, esp. of a fabric or wall covering) a rough or raised texture
> - wallcoverings which create a textured finish
> 
> 
> Web definitions
> 
> the feel of a surface or a fabric; "the wall had a smooth texture"
> 
> the essential quality of something; "the texture of Neapolitan life"
> 
> the musical pattern created by parts being played or sung together; "then another melodic line is added to the texture"
> 
> the characteristic appearance of a surface having a tactile quality
> 
> the physical composition of something (especially with respect to the size and shape of the small constituents of a substance); "breadfruit has the same texture as bread"; "sand of a fine grain"; "fish with a delicate flavor and texture"; "a stone of coarse grain"
> wordnetweb.princeton.edu/perl/webwn
> 
> (textured) having surface roughness; "a textured wall of stucco"; "a rough-textured tweed"
> wordnetweb.princeton.edu/perl/webwn
> 
> Texture mapping is a method for adding detail, surface texture (a bitmap or raster image), or color to a computer-generated graphic or 3D model. Its application to 3D graphics was pioneered by Dr Edwin Catmull in his Ph.D. thesis of 1974.
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Texture_(computer_graphics)
> 
> In cosmology, a texture is a type of topological defect in the structure of spacetime that forms when larger, more complicated symmetry groups are completely broken. They are not as localized as the other defects, and are unstable. ...
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Texture_(cosmology)
> 
> In materials science, texture is the distribution of crystallographic orientations of a polycrystalline sample. A sample in which these orientations are fully random is said to have no texture. ...
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Texture_(crystalline)
> 
> Mouthfeel is a product's physical and chemical interaction in the mouth, an aspect of food rheology. It is a concept used in many areas related to the testing and evaluating of foodstuffs, such as wine-tasting and rheology. ...
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Texture_(food)
> 
> Texture in geology refers to the physical appearance or character of a rock, such as grain size, shape, arrangement, and pattern at both the megascopic or microscopic surface feature level. ...
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Texture_(geology)
> 
> In music, texture is the way the melodic, rhythmic, and harmonic materials are combined in a composition (Benward & Saker 2003, 131), thus determining the overall quality of sound of a piece. ...
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Texture_(music)
> 
> The feel or shape of a surface or substance; the smoothness, roughness, softness, etc. of something; The quality given to a work of art by the composition and interaction of its parts; An image applied to a polygon to create the appearance of a surface; to create or apply a texture
> en.wiktionary.org/wiki/texture
> 
> (TEXTURED) this looks more like the CHOPPY style except the hair is cut shorter.
> thegloss.com/fashion/5-haircut-terms-to-tell-your-barber/
> 
> (Textured) An adjective used to describe continuous filament man-made yarns (and woven and knit fabrics made therefrom) which have been crimped or have had random loops imparted, or which have been otherwise modified to create a different surface texture.
> Fabric Glossary
> 
> (Textured) [ration] containing fine materials in a pelleted form, mixed with coarser ingredients.
> Definitions of Feed Manufacturing and Livestock Nutrition Terms
> 
> (Textures) 1959. Trb, special purpose tape recorder
> www.thecanadianencyclopedia.com/index.cfm
> 
> (Textures) A term used to describe any floorcovering with a textured finish creating an interesting visual effect on the floor.
> Glossary of Carpet Terms | Edenside Carpets
> 
> (Textures) Term used to describe a base piece of wool (as is or overdyed) that has a pattern woven into it (example: plaid, herringbone, stripe) or a novelty weave (example: boucle, tweed). Hooking textured wool into your rug will add dramatic interest to your work. ...
> wickedwool.com/about/rug-hooking-terms
> 
> (Textures) The feel or patterned appearance of a surface. Both straps and dials can have textured surfaces.
> Croton Watches - Customer Service - Watch Glossary
> 
> (textures) A general term that includes all knitted-in patterns. Typical textures include cable, herringbone, basketweave, fisherman and pointelle.
> Industry Terms
> 
> Textures cover the ballz, imitating fur and stripes.
> enc.tfode.com/Dogz_5
> 
> Determined by relative size and distribution of the wood elements. Described as coarse (large elements), fine (small elements) or even (uniform size of elements).
> Glossary of terms | American Hardwood Export Council
> 
> A tasting term for the mouthfeel of wine on the palate.
> EncycloWine: The Wine Enthusiast's Encyclopedia - Main Page
> 
> Paint finishes create various degrees of 2-dimensional texture by adding or subtracting gently contrasting color paint in the techniques described above. 2-dimensional texture adds warmth, character, and depth to an interior.
> Faux Finishes - Glossary of Terms and Techniques


----------



## Done_Fishin

not sure if these count .. it's a couple on the beach some distance away from where I was standing and I just loved the way the lights reflected across the rippling water creating silhouettes .. 

first one was smudged with a touch of camera shake .. max zoom and handheld as usual .. the smudging seems to add something (in my opinion) making the picture a bit abstract .. 










a better shot of the same .. steadier hands this time :laugh:










just to give an idea of the circumstances under which the photos were taken ..


----------



## Dori1960

I love the first one!!! ray:


----------



## Dori1960

Here's one. Of a very large Acorn using a bellows.


----------



## Done_Fishin

Wow, That's getting very close .. nice going Dori ..


----------



## Dori1960

Thanks! I had a devil of a time trying to focus. :laugh:


----------



## DonaldG

Dori1960 said:


> Thanks! I had a devil of a time trying to focus. :laugh:


I know that problem, Dori. Macro work has incredibly narrow depth of focus (DOF)

I have started to mount the camera on a focussing rack, setting the camera focussing to manual and then moving the camera to & from the object using the rack. If I can, I use the smallest stop I can and use a cable release.


----------



## Done_Fishin

I can imagine .. I can see the dof and it's within a hairs breadth (maybe two hairs thick :smile


----------



## DonaldG

I guess this paper made by the wasps shows some nice natural texture.

It was taken using the focussing rack.


----------



## Done_Fishin

Looks like I have a long way to go to catch up with your expertise ... but hopefully I will manage to show something comparable :smile:


----------



## Dori1960

DonaldG said:


> I know that problem, Dori. Macro work has incredibly narrow depth of focus (DOF)
> 
> I have started to mount the camera on a focussing rack, setting the camera focussing to manual and then moving the camera to & from the object using the rack. If I can, I use the smallest stop I can and use a cable release.


Thanks for the info! Could you post a shot of your setup somewhere please?

Your shot is awesome!!! Shows the texture wonderfully!!! 


Done_Fishin said:


> I can imagine .. I can see the dof and it's within a hairs breadth (maybe two hairs thick :smile


I know, it is very shallow. I remember I had my Dad's 80-138 Canon Macro and miss that lens so much. More DOF.


----------



## zuluclayman

some pics from the beach:


----------



## DonaldG

Dori1960 said:


> Thanks for the info! Could you post a shot of your setup somewhere please?


I will do, Dori. I don't have one to hand but will take a photo later and post it.

Thanks for your comments DF :wave:

ZCM: Magic - especially 1 & 3.


----------



## Done_Fishin

@ZCM .. green with envy ... I'm getting ideas again about robbing banks ( & retiring to a life of Internet, Cycling & Photography :laugh .. just beautiful. those shots are inspiring .. I took a few photos last night (in low light) of simple stuff around my house .. had other ideas for today if I have the time .. but what you show above is way beyond my ability with my current set up ... ray:


----------



## zuluclayman

Ha ha DF - sounds like a good plan :laugh: 

thanks - number three (sand balls) I like because of the shadows cast - the second one looked good on my monitor but not so dramatic resized - Nothing special in lenses or anything DF - your point and shoot would be capable of these :grin:

a couple more, this time from the Ocean Baths in Newcastle:

a rusted metal outlet:










a concrete outlet:


----------



## WereBo

Superb photos everyone, brilliant! ray:

I took these pics when Mrs WereBo and I were last up in Yorkshire for a long weekend (Using my Olympus 'Camedia' P&S). The 1st two pics are close-ups of the wall around Whitby Abbey (Where Count Dracula came ashore when he visited the UK, according to Bram Stoker)





















This shot of seaweed on a boulder was taken at Robin Hood's Bay, a few miles down the coast....


----------



## Dori1960

These are wonderful shots ZCM and WereBo!!! ray:


----------



## DonaldG

Hey WB & ZCM, you are raising the bar :smile:

Guess what this is:


----------



## zuluclayman

peacock feather in ECU?


----------



## zuluclayman

same water, different textures - shutter speed variation :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

DonaldG said:


> Hey WB & ZCM, you are raising the bar :smile:
> 
> Guess what this is:


looks like metal strands inside with other strands outside .. then woven into a mat of some sort .. maybe some sort of protective jacket like chain mail .. although the feather idea also looks plausible judging by the colours


----------



## WereBo

I'd also guess that Donald's photo is a close-up of one of Henry's feathers but then, it could just as easily be a macro of a rather posh table-coaster :grin:


----------



## Dori1960

I do know that this is driving me nuts! It looks like aluminum or stainless steel.


----------



## yustr

You've seen it's brother before.


----------



## Dori1960

A wire brush thingie?


----------



## Mack

Kite surfer is facing the wrong way but I like the texture of the water.


----------



## Dori1960

ray:


----------



## DonaldG

Well done ZCM & WB... It was one of Henry's feathers, shot with a 50mm 1:1 macro on top of a 25mm extension ring. This created a very narrow DOF. The use of the focussing rack was essential.

Dori, I will post the setup later...


----------



## Done_Fishin

Still wondering about this "texture" theme .. seems anything could go here 

this is a crop of a Passion Flower











This one is a macro of a rock tile on someones wall 










saw this leaf on the ground ..


----------



## Dori1960

I love the last leaf shot! The shadow/light work with this shot!!!


----------



## Done_Fishin

I felt like taking that leaf home & playing with it but the natural lighting at 1 in the afternoon was far better than I could reproduce anywhere .. so I left it where it was ..


----------



## Dori1960

That's the thing, sometimes harsh light will enhance an object.


----------



## WereBo

Me too likes that last leaf pic, direct light almost always works well :grin:


----------



## yustr

Done_Fishin said:


> Still wondering about this "texture" theme .. seems anything could go here


That's kind of the idea. Whatever is ones personal interpretation is valid for these threads. So they'll all likely to be fairly nebulous. :grin:


----------



## DonaldG

@ yustr: Thanks for the idea of the 'Common Theme' threads. It certainly has triggered off some great ideas and images.


----------



## Done_Fishin

these are the other shots I took of that leaf .. uncropped images . my apologies for breaking the 5 photo rule ...


----------



## WereBo

I can almost hear the leaf crackling, they're so crisp - I really like that 1st pic, the angle of the leaf and graining gives the impression of a flame burning


----------



## Dori1960

WereBo said:


> I can almost hear the leaf crackling, they're so crisp - I really like that 1st pic, the angle of the leaf and graining gives the impression of a flame burning


No doubt! Fantastic images, you illustrated the texture wonderfully!!


----------



## Done_Fishin

Thanks .. I've been trying really hard to find photos that might fit the theme ... and also have some possible "photographic value"

Like this rockface I found on my way home .. literally barred my path and I still haven't found a way around it. Attracted the attention of a dog on a balcony who in turn attracted the attention of the owner .. a dangerous hobby photography when people think you might be taking photographs of people or property for the wrong reasons .. 




























apart from the rockface there was also the wood as seen as the bottom of the 1st photo ..




















looking at the last one again , maybe I should have cropped it down to the point in focus ... a bit of bark that is protuding from the limb


----------



## Dori1960

Very good, you show the texture very well!!!


----------



## WereBo

Excellent pics DF and they've really piqued my curiosity as to that bit of wood with what looks like some scrap cloth on it.

Given Athens' age and the depth it's buried at, could it be part of an ancient ruin?









Also in the wood close-up pic, is that what appears to be a bone there?


----------



## Done_Fishin

Sorry werebo .. the wood was in the second photo at the bottom and the picture you show is part of the rock formation

The wood is riddled with woodworm holes and I quite liked the saw marks left by the woodworm when it reached the bark .. as to the area you highlighted its from the rockface above the wood in the second picture & I suspect that years of rain has washed through the rock leaving a limestone or chalky residue .. 

theres some more of that "texture" whatever here low down in the middle of the photo .. 










a close up here










I really don't know what to make out of the rock formation .. some stuff looks like quartz other looks like something melted .. and holds other stones & eatrth together like a glue ..


----------



## Dori1960

These are amazing!!! This may sound stupid but I wonder if eons ago this was a cavern???


----------



## WereBo

Aaahh righto DF, I suspect I've been watching too much TV '*Time Team*' :grin:

I suspect Dori might be correct in her assumption, I first thought the 'flowing' might be from volcanic action, but on a closer look the rest of the stonework seems to indicate it's mineral deposits from flowing/trickling water. Then again, it could be a combination of both :laugh:

Errmm....

Should we start an Archaeology thread somewhere? :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman

love the pics DF - see lots of "faces" in the rock & bark textures :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Thanks for the comments folks, no idea what it might have been in the past but the area does look as though it may have been quarried before being built over ... 

here are some more "wood" textures 

bark pulling away from a tree trunk, these are live trees as opposed to the worm riddled branches seen earlier 



















and this is Pine resin which kas leaked from a tree where branch had been removed at the trunk 



















and from where a branch was sawn off


----------



## Dori1960

The fourth has an alien landscape look about it!


----------



## Done_Fishin

:laugh: .. macro shot of the centre of number 3 .. not sure if it's totally naturall or if there is also a white fungus over the top


----------



## WereBo

Lovely textures and colours there DF, especially #2 - If you like the smell of Pine, chip some of the resin off, then drop it on a metal plate on a hot cooking-ring (not too hot though, you want it to melt and bubble, rather than scorch and burn) - You won't be disappointed :grin:


----------



## Dori1960

That sounds cool, I love the smell of pine!! ray:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Nice idea werebo .. must try that ... with a photo of a pine tree close by :laugh:

I think I may have hijacked this months theme for myself .. I grabbed so many photos that day and have several others to show, taken last Sunday, that should fit in here too! :smile:
And to think, at first, I didn't know what to submit :smile:


----------



## zuluclayman

You're going great guns DF - shutterbug has really bitten you now


----------



## Done_Fishin

zuluclayman said:


> You're going great guns DF - shutterbug has really bitten you now


I'm almost 60 years old .. I had my first camera when I was 10 years old or younger, I've had Kodaks, Brownies, An ancient 127 with Bellows, one Seagull (Chinese) & 2 Praktika SLR's, Rollei (compact with limited fuctions but good) plus a few digital P&S's .. this latest Sony though allows me to do much much more than any of the others (at my budget level)

... I always had shutterbug just never had the money for Printing & Developing .. with Digital I don't need it so I can shoot away to my hearts content .. :smile: and view the photos the same day !!


----------



## zuluclayman

yup - it has made things easy, too easy sometimes - lots of people with hard drives cluttered up with pics they will never look at again :laugh:

The other day I dug out a box of photos from the days of my ceramic work (1975-2003 or so) - had hundreds of photos, 35mm slides and some medium format stuff from when I used to submit images of my work to magazines. I am slowly going to work my way through scanning most of it - the thought of all that scanning is daunting :sigh:
There are quite a few duplicates so I must have been a bit careless even then with film - ah, my old Minolta SLR camera - got stolen with my car quite a few years ago and I never replaced it with another film camera.


----------



## Dori1960

Done_Fishin said:


> Nice idea werebo .. must try that ... with a photo of a pine tree close by :laugh:
> 
> I think I may have hijacked this months theme for myself .. I grabbed so many photos that day and have several others to show, taken last Sunday, that should fit in here too! :smile:
> And to think, at first, I didn't know what to submit :smile:


Hijack away!!! ray:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Dori1960 said:


> Hijack away!!! ray:


hahaha... Thx ..

Prickly pear anyone ?? 




















Spiders web .. plus unwanted garbage ..










These things aren't funny if you get on the wrong end of one ... 










not sure if this dried out flower is a weed or a herb ..


----------



## Dori1960

Oh no!!! You photographed my web before I cleaned house! :wink:

The last one is so cool, I love the angles and texture!


----------



## yustr

Done_Fishin said:


> ...
> And to think, at first, I didn't know what to submit :smile:


You're welcome. :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

It's a brilliant topic Yustr, and once one gets past the initial shock and confusion, the possibilities are limited only by the environment & our imagination.

Thanks ..


----------



## Done_Fishin

*1.)*










*2.)*










*3.)cropped to this*










*4.)Anyone want to guess at what this is a crop of ... (reminder to me #141) *










*5.)Here's a helping hand same beastie ... (reminder to me #147) *


----------



## Dori1960

The colors and textures are wonderful in the leaf!!!!!

I have no idea but the beastie is pretty!!


----------



## Done_Fishin

The leaf was shot the same day that Werebo poste his .. and mine was also shot into the sun .. strange how 2 people the same day can have the same idea several thousand miles apart .. :smile: but he beat me to the post in publishing ..


----------



## WereBo

I haven't a clue re: #1 but it's a fascinating looking plant....

#2-#3 - Fig leaf?
#4-#5 - A snail?

I love the cell-structure detail in the first 2 pics, Mrs WereBo says it reminds her of when she flew over the fields in Pennsylvania, USA :grin:


----------



## Dori1960

Thank Mrs. WereBo for me, I was trying to figure that out!!


----------



## Done_Fishin

:laugh: it was only the lat two that I was asking about .. yes the 2nd / 3rd probably is a fig leaf .. since that is what the beastie and its friends were feeding on .. (another clue :smile 

as for number one .. I agree, haven't a clue what it is either .. :4-dontkno

This is what beastie and friends do to figs ..


----------



## Dori1960

Gee, I hope they have napkins!


----------



## WereBo

That looks like something out of 'Aliens' 


:grin:


----------



## deadlyfog

Done_Fishin your first picture is blurry but that's what make it unique remind me of Van Gogh painting style .

(couple on the beach )


----------



## sjb007

Rocks...


----------



## Dori1960

I love the texture in these. The second one rocks! :wink:


----------



## WereBo

Wonderful clear photos there, the geology of the whole area is fascinating, with the way the rocks have been bent and shoved around


----------



## sjb007

> the geology of the whole area is fascinating


it certainly is Bo'. I love this part of the country, I just wish it was a couple of hundred miles closer (its about 360 miles from here) Needless to say we have already booked our hols there next year, same place.. same van.... :grin:


----------



## WereBo

If you go down (or near) the A39 and fancy a slight, but worthwhile detour or break for an hour, keep an eye open for a little village called '*Kilve*', a few miles past Bridgewater.

You need to get down on the beach to see the real beauty of the place and a book on fossils could be handy, too :grin:


----------



## Dori1960




----------



## sjb007

Nice, very nice! I like it Dori :wink:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Just the thought of thing my daughter loves .. any full frontals ?? :laugh: she's frog crazy ..


----------



## Dori1960

sjb007 said:


> Nice, very nice! I like it Dori :wink:


Thanks much!



Done_Fishin said:


> Just the thought of thing my daughter loves .. any full frontals ?? :laugh: she's frog crazy ..


I am a frog freak too!


----------



## DonaldG

Ribbit... ribbit...


----------



## Done_Fishin

Done_Fishin said:


> *1.)*
> 
> *4.)Anyone want to guess at what this is a crop of ... (reminder to me #141) *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5.)Here's a helping hand same beastie ... (reminder to me #147) *


here's the "beastie" 

its called a barboulas in Greek but I think it's more commonly known as a Scarab Beetle ..










They certainly were making a meal of that fig .. 










I thought when I first saw it that it had flown in & buried itself head first inside the fig & died.. then I saw movements as I was taken shots ..


----------



## Dori1960

DonaldG said:


> Ribbit... ribbit...


:laugh:


Is his head buried in the fig in the third one?? The you captured the colors beautifully!!!


----------



## Done_Fishin

I'm not really sure where the head is .. it *LOOKS* like there is no head and because of the angle the place where a head could be is inside the fig ..

EDIT .. btw this is the beastie and friends having their meal ..


----------



## Dori1960

Amazing critters!!


----------



## WereBo

They've got some beautiful colourings, but sheeesh, what ugly bug - Still, I expect it's mother loves it :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

They're quite a sight in flight too! I didn't realise until now why I automatically ducked when they come flying around .. :laugh: 


*Tree Bark .. *




















*Flower Petals*










*Green Netting (building site)*


----------



## sjb007

A nice set of Photo's DF Great work! :grin:


----------



## WereBo

You've got some wonderful details in those pics DF, lovely stuff


----------



## Dori1960

I agree fabulous shots!!


----------



## Acuta73

Still learning the new camera. Poor color saturation, didn't get the focus quite right on either, suffering too much noise and abberation in low-light. ALMOST caught the spider I couldn't see with my eyes...("macros" were from 10+ feet away with zoom)

No post-pro on these.


----------



## Acuta73

Bah, edit timed out. Had to play a bit more.


----------



## WereBo

The focus on the pine-branch isn't too bad, the spider's silk threads are clearly visible, along with the tiny cone-formation on the end - The rest will come with practice, as you get used to the camera.

Are #2 & #3 self-portraits? If so, they're cleverly taken


----------



## Acuta73

LOL, my son "volunteered"

Thank you!


----------



## Done_Fishin

just a quickie I wanted to share from yesterdays photo shoot 

*Original*










*Crop*


----------



## WereBo

I'm glad I'm wearing darkened glasses, looking at those 2









It's a pity about the back of the road-sign in the 1st pic, though I've never seen a flower wearing buttons (right-hand side).... The contrast and colours are lovely and rich :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

WereBo said:


> It's a pity about the back of the road-sign in the 1st pic, though I've never seen a flower wearing buttons (right-hand side).... The contrast and colours are lovely and rich :grin:


That's why I cropped it out :laugh: as per 2nd photo .. 

I'm looking for the flower that has a zipper .. buttons are so old fashioned :smile:


----------



## WereBo

They've evolved onto to Velcro now....










:grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

:lol: .. why didn't I think of that ?? explains why my legs got ravaged going through the undergrowth yesterday when I ran out of roadway


----------



## Dori1960

Acuta73, good job on the branch! You captured good detail! I love the shots of your son!!

Done_Fishin, very beautiful colors!


----------



## Dori1960

You can't see me...


----------



## Done_Fishin

Nice capture Dori .. were you that close that I can see your reflection in his eye ??

Like it!!!


----------



## Done_Fishin

Couldn't resist adding a bit of my favourite grass .. from my bike ride yesterday 










and what about the texture of sunlight on asphalt as the sun goes down .. taken at -2EV


----------



## Dori1960

The grass is stellar!! Very well lit with no blown highlights!!!

I love the texture of the sunlight on the road and trees! ray:


----------



## WereBo

A great couple of photos DF, I like the way you hid/diffused the direct sun by hiding it behind the tree, it gives a lovely gold glow to the tarmac :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

The glow was there already .. I was looking at keeping the strong sunlight from burning highlights .. and keeping that beautiful glow alive ..


----------



## WereBo

Well, it definitely worked with that shot :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin

texture of water at the outlflow from a storm gulley into the sea 


*Bats at sundown feeding on Insects*










*Gravel at waters edge, Sundown*


----------



## WereBo

It's a pity the bats weren't flying a bit slower, so the camera had a chance to 'see' them - Can't you have a word with them about that, next time? :laugh:

I really do like the monochrome of the 2nd pic, especially in my favouritest shade of blue :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Funny you should say that Werebo, I did try talking to them but it seems we weren't on the same wavelength .. :smile:


----------



## Dori1960

You will have to learn 'Bat'! You could be the famous Bat Whisperer!!

Wonderful capture! I love the mystery about the shot!


----------



## Done_Fishin

I even tried using my flash to try to "freeze" the blighters but they weren't having it .. most of the shots came back "batless"


----------



## WereBo

I suspect the only way to 'catch' them, would be to wait 'til it's a bit darker, then use forced-flash. Whether the flash on your camera is powerful enough, I don't know - But the theory's good :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Just thought .. since the on board flash is LED type or something, it would be difficult to synch an external flash unless .. I went to firework mode, clicked the button and then manually fired my old SLR Flash .. have a couple of them .. might work ..


----------



## WereBo

Alternatively, if you have the means (or a spare hand) to hold it, you could use an 'Optical slave-trigger' for a 2nd flash-unit, something like *this*.


----------



## zuluclayman

late but... that grass is very photogenic DF, as is the road surface with the golden glow


----------



## DonaldG

That is absolutely charming, Dori. What a treasure.


----------



## Dori1960

Thanks!


----------



## Done_Fishin

WereBo said:


> Alternatively, if you have the means (or a spare hand) to hold it, you could use an 'Optical slave-trigger' for a 2nd flash-unit, something like *this*.


I have circuits for those sort of things and have been toying with the idea of building one myself .. at that price though it's worth getting one ready made .. 

Years back I took a look at the voltage across the hot foot contacts and was surprised to see a whopping 200Volts .. hadn't realised until then that the "switch" shorts the High Voltage through the the lamp to ground. High Volts, lots of current (although in a very short space of time) meant carefully planning my experiments ..


----------



## Done_Fishin

a couple to make you go "aaah!!" 
it's about 3~4 weeks old maybe less, I lose track of time and didn't get a shot when first born ..


----------



## Dori1960

Awwww!! I want to pet him!!


----------



## WereBo

Awww, that's just too cute for words :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Did you notice another one hiding behind what can be seen of "Mums" head ?? There are altogether, the third one though has similar colouring to "Mum" and is to the right of the youngster in the background.


----------



## Dori1960

Done_Fishin said:


> Did you notice another one hiding behind what can be seen of "Mums" head ?? There are altogether, the third one though has similar colouring to "Mum" and is to the right of the youngster in the background.


No I didn't! Thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## WereBo

I saw the 2nd white one in the background, but not the 3rd one though - You'll just have to get some proper shots of 'em :grin:


----------



## Acuta73

I have a few this time, been working with the new camera and getting somewhere despite issues here and there:


Pacific NW coastal rain forest (yes, it's rain forest, just not palm trees here!):










Bamboo screen on my deck (not the best composition):











Cabezon (a very large variety of sculpin, this one went 15-20lbs, had to throw it back as season was closed):


















No post-pro...please critique!


----------



## Dori1960

Actually, I like the bamboo shot! The DOF works!! Your first shot is beautiful!! That is one big fish!


----------



## WereBo

WOW! That's some quantity of trees there! :laugh: A lovely pic, but it's a pity there's no object-of-focus anywhere.

The bamboo-screen shot works very well - An excellent example of DoF in action









The last 2 are great pics of a very odd-looking fish :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

sw your photo's earlier an whislt a great shot of the fish it would probably be seen better had you included the fishermans head or positioned yourself at an angle so that the fish would have been seen against a contrasting background .. the sea, the sky, the boat for example and with as little to be seen as possible of the hand/arm holding it .. taken from above or by kneeling down .. Don't know how dificuolt or easy that might seem since the only time I ever went out fishing in a boat (Scotland 1975 I think :smile we caught absolutely nothing .. and thank god no-one had a camera with them to record it!! :laugh:


----------



## Acuta73

I actually caught the fish, so I had the deck hand hold it for a fast couple of pics. Had to snap fast to get the little bugger back into the water. I guess I should at least have zoomed in a bit more.

The trees? Just wanted the texture, hard to get a focal point from a distance with vegetation that thick. Just a green carpet no matter where you aim. lol

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## Done_Fishin

:laugh: I appreciate the dilemma .. and your reasons for the quick shots .. so nows the time to learn how to cut & paste from one photo into a new one .. something that as yet, not even I have managed to do .. :wave:


----------



## Done_Fishin

I am always fascinated every time I fly by the clouds, the mountains the views from on high .. unfortunately most of the time you also get some unexpected reflections from the window you are shooting from ... here's a couple that didn't turn out too badly

.. the texture of clouds


----------



## yustr

These could serve for Sept too.


----------



## Done_Fishin

I thought the same .. I have a couple in reserve ..:laugh:


----------



## Dori1960

Very well done! The color is perfect!!!


----------



## WereBo

I adore that deep blue and the cloud texture is excellent - Even the glass-reflections blend in with the overall effect :grin:

Back in the early 90's, the environmental-Trust I was was working for arranged for me and a couple of colleagues to have access to the 'Visitor's Gallery', on the top floor of '*1 Canada Square*' now the 2nd tallest building in the UK, along with our cameras.

The crazy thing was that, due to H&S Rules, there was a safety rail 4' in front of the floor-to-ceiling windows (despite being armoured safety-glass) and the glass was angled inwards slightly, at the bottom of each sheet. The view was absolutely amazing but neither I or my colleagues got a single decent piccie - I shot 4 rolls of 36-exp. colour and every shot had a wonderful reflection of me, the rail, lights, pics on the wall behind me etc. in it :sigh:


----------



## Done_Fishin

WereBo said:


> The crazy thing was that, due to H&S Rules, there was a safety rail 4' in front of the floor-to-ceiling windows (despite being armoured safety-glass) and the glass was angled inwards slightly, at the bottom of each sheet.


Did you hear about the guy that was so confident about the strength of glass in a high rise building ..

snopes.com: Window Test Death


----------



## WereBo

True, but the expense of D&P for 4 ruined rolls of colour film........ :sigh:


:grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Maybe that's why the guy threw himself out of the window .. :smile: 

I remember how many rolls of film I "exposed" never to have the cash to go for D&P, so I commiserate .. worse for you to have found the readies only to find your pics trashed like that ..


----------



## WereBo

That was one of the reasons I got into home D&P, albeit B&W only - It saved a small fortune, along with winding my own film-stock :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

I took these to add to the thread but time ran out and I am still in the editing & weeding process ..

1.)










2.)










3.)


----------



## WereBo

Wonderful textures DF and excellent clarity


----------



## Done_Fishin

still learning, hopefully still improving :laugh:
Thanks


----------

